# what printer and heat transfer paper



## arco

hi,

i'm new to t-shirt printing. whenever we want our design printed we just send it to the shirt printer. but as i was browsing the forum, i found it to be a very cahllenging thing to try doing it myself but i dont know what printer to use and what ink to use and what heat transfer paper would match my ink or my printer. here, i heard they use epson, but i forget what ink was used for heat transfer. i would really appreciate any help on this because i want to try t-shirt printing.


----------



## badalou

When you buy your epson printer be sure it has Durabrite ink or Durabrite ultra which are a pigmented inks. Pigmented inks are not a dye ink which can bleed. The transfer paper That I use is Iron all (new Milford photo) or softfeel (Visual-color) for lights my back up is transjetII these papers are for lights. For darks I have been using blue grid but I received some sample papers from Impritables and Coastal Business which are 2 of the sponsors of this group. I will be testing them.
Coastal has a bulk pigment ink feed that you can get and if you do a lot of transfers can save you a lot of money on inks. Coastal system is called Everlast. I have my system here and I am waiting for the printer a c88+ which they forgot to ship.


----------



## arco

thank you lou! 

you've been a great help.

but if anyone have other suggestions, i'd also appreciate it.

thanks!


----------



## Rodney

> but if anyone have other suggestions, i'd also appreciate it


You can find more suggestions by searching this section of the forum for *printer* or *paper*. Here are some related threads that might help:

Which epson printer:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4605

Different types of transfers:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5701

Which transfers to use:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5924


----------



## arco

thanks for the link rodney!


----------



## arco

i am planning to buy an epson all in one. i already tried looking for them in the stores.

here are the epson that are currently available.

Epson

honestly, i dont know what to buy. after being presented with all those features, i actually became more comfused. all i know is that i needed a printer that will scan and print my sketches and graphics from a white piece of paper unto either a computer or directly into a transfer paper. although i want it to print the graphics only minus the white color of the paper. i didnt know that after being presented with the different models and features i would become more confused. so i need you to help me. if you were to choose what would it be? cx6900f, cx5900, cx6500, cx3800, i would have wanted also a cx7800 but it is not available here in asia. 

thanks,

ed


----------



## queenVee

badalou said:


> When you buy your epson printer be sure it has Durabrite ink or Durabrite ultra which are a pigmented inks. Pigmented inks are not a dye ink which can bleed. The transfer paper That I use is Iron all (new Milford photo) or softfeel (Visual-color) for lights my back up is transjetII these papers are for lights. For darks I have been using blue grid but I received some sample papers from Impritables and Coastal Business which are 2 of the sponsors of this group. I will be testing them.
> Coastal has a bulk pigment ink feed that you can get and if you do a lot of transfers can save you a lot of money on inks. Coastal system is called Everlast. I have my system here and I am waiting for the printer a c88+ which they forgot to ship.


epson printer vs rolland versacamm?? do they do the samething?? does epson printer cut and print? what model is it.. not sure if these two brands are compatible?


----------



## queenVee

I dont get it. can you use a different ink and do print on mugs?? with the epson c88/ and 1200


----------



## karlking85

No no no, Epson printers are just that-printers-and cost anywhere from $70.00 up to a few hundred. The Roland Versacamm is a printer AND vinyl cutter and runs somewhere in the neighborhood of $10-12,000. (yes THOUSAND) Big difference. If all you are wanting to do is print inkjet transfers, you should be fine with an Epson C88+ or C120. You shouldn't worry about the Versacamm until you have the volume to justify it.


----------



## queenVee

karlking85 said:


> No no no, Epson printers are just that-printers-and cost anywhere from $70.00 up to a few hundred. The Roland Versacamm is a printer AND vinyl cutter and runs somewhere in the neighborhood of $10-12,000. (yes THOUSAND) Big difference. If all you are wanting to do is print inkjet transfers, you should be fine with an Epson C88+ or C120. You shouldn't worry about the Versacamm until you have the volume to justify it.


thanks. great advice.. do you own one? if so what make and model? really.. how well do the inkjet transfers comeout? not the same as those "Avery" heat transfer papers you can but at "office max" for $17 ?? and use your HP all in one printer? I'm trying to see some samples on this forum.. I'm wondering if its the video that lou did on a tote bag.. had lots of color??? I wonder how I can get or see a sample of one? do you know?? sorry so many questions. I just cant believe the price of these epson printers. I'm blown away!!!

on the epson printers comes with your standard inks when you get it new in the box. I take it you buy special inks to do the heat tranfers and special heat transfer papers huh?


----------



## queenVee

another question to epson 1280 and other models like it... is it a regular printer like an all in one??


----------



## queenVee

badalou said:


> When you buy your epson printer be sure it has Durabrite ink or Durabrite ultra which are a pigmented inks. Pigmented inks are not a dye ink which can bleed. The transfer paper That I use is Iron all (new Milford photo) or softfeel (Visual-color) for lights my back up is transjetII these papers are for lights. For darks I have been using blue grid but I received some sample papers from Impritables and Coastal Business which are 2 of the sponsors of this group. I will be testing them.
> Coastal has a bulk pigment ink feed that you can get and if you do a lot of transfers can save you a lot of money on inks. Coastal system is called Everlast. I have my system here and I am waiting for the printer a c88+ which they forgot to ship.


 hi,
on your video..( I know..you have many ) the one where you are trying out a new heat transfer paper you got from newmilfordphoto.com the Ironall heat transfer paper.. think on the video you were printing on a tote bag .. the logo had lots of color and think had candies on the logo.. anyways if you remember the video of this. can you please tell me what machine did you use to print that?? was it and epson inkjet printer?? what make and model??? 

Do you own a roland veseracamm?


----------



## badalou

queenVee said:


> hi,
> on your video..( I know..you have many ) the one where you are trying out a new heat transfer paper you got from newmilfordphoto.com the Ironall heat transfer paper.. think on the video you were printing on a tote bag .. the logo had lots of color and think had candies on the logo.. anyways if you remember the video of this. can you please tell me what machine did you use to print that?? was it and epson inkjet printer?? what make and model???
> 
> Do you own a roland veseracamm?


 At the time it was my cx7800 with durabirte ink. No I do not own a vesercamm. Any Epson printer with durabirte inks will work. I just did 12 today..


----------



## queenVee

thank you lou.. your awsome for putting out all the videos that you do. It sure helps us newbies out.. thanks again..


----------



## karlking85

queenVee said:


> thanks. great advice.. do you own one? if so what make and model? really.. how well do the inkjet transfers comeout? not the same as those "Avery" heat transfer papers you can but at "office max" for $17 ?? and use your HP all in one printer? I'm trying to see some samples on this forum.. I'm wondering if its the video that lou did on a tote bag.. had lots of color??? I wonder how I can get or see a sample of one? do you know?? sorry so many questions. I just cant believe the price of these epson printers. I'm blown away!!!
> 
> on the epson printers comes with your standard inks when you get it new in the box. I take it you buy special inks to do the heat tranfers and special heat transfer papers huh?


That's alot to chew on!  Okay let me see......

I don't own a versacamm, too rich for my blood at the moment, but I have a C88+. I am looking to buy a new Epson in the near future, because the C88+ doesn't print larger than 8.5 by 11. 

With the right transfer paper, they should come out fine, and no, they are nothing like Avery brand, or anything else you find in an office supply store. As a rule, if it comes from a supply store, it probably isn't any good, if it comes from a hobby store, it DEFINITELY isn't any good. ironall is a safe bet for you at this time. 

DO NOT use an HP printer for inkjet transfers. I have an HP all-in-one, but I only use it for paperwork. They use dye based inks which, as Lou mentioned earlier will bleed, and aren't any good for tshirt printing. Epson printers mostly have pigment inks standard, which is what you will want to use, as they have a heavier nature, or 'viscosity' and generally are more permanent. Check your printer befor you buy to make sure it has pigment inks, the standards right now in most Epsons are Durbrite and Ultrachrome.

Your cheapest setup would be to go out and get a C88+ or C120, with Durabrite inks standard, and get some paper from New Milford or Coastal Business, and you are ready to go. It's as simple as that. There's alot of information on this site, and it can be hard to digest, but you'll get it, don't worry. Not long ago, we all were just starting out, and besides, no matter how long you are in the business, there's always more to learn.

Good luck, QV. I hope I helped at least a little.


----------



## queenVee

karlking85 said:


> That's alot to chew on!  Okay let me see......
> 
> I don't own a versacamm, too rich for my blood at the moment, but I have a C88+. I am looking to buy a new Epson in the near future, because the C88+ doesn't print larger than 8.5 by 11.
> 
> With the right transfer paper, they should come out fine, and no, they are nothing like Avery brand, or anything else you find in an office supply store. As a rule, if it comes from a supply store, it probably isn't any good, if it comes from a hobby store, it DEFINITELY isn't any good. ironall is a safe bet for you at this time.
> 
> DO NOT use an HP printer for inkjet transfers. I have an HP all-in-one, but I only use it for paperwork. They use dye based inks which, as Lou mentioned earlier will bleed, and aren't any good for tshirt printing. Epson printers mostly have pigment inks standard, which is what you will want to use, as they have a heavier nature, or 'viscosity' and generally are more permanent. Check your printer befor you buy to make sure it has pigment inks, the standards right now in most Epsons are Durbrite and Ultrachrome.
> 
> Your cheapest setup would be to go out and get a C88+ or C120, with Durabrite inks standard, and get some paper from New Milford or Coastal Business, and you are ready to go. It's as simple as that. There's alot of information on this site, and it can be hard to digest, but you'll get it, don't worry. Not long ago, we all were just starting out, and besides, no matter how long you are in the business, there's always more to learn.
> 
> Good luck, QV. I hope I helped at least a little.


hey thanks a milliion. what kinda of software do yoy recomend? photoshop?? coral?? or what do you use??


----------



## karlking85

I use Photoshop at the moment. It seems everyone says to switch to Corel, I just hate to make the leap as much money as I poured into Photoshop in the first place, you know? Graphics softwear is not cheap, but it is necessary. 

I just started researching RIP softwear for screenprinting, and now, I'm gonna have to get that too. And it is DEFINITELY not cheap! I better start selling some tees soon.


----------



## queenVee

karlking85 said:


> I use Photoshop at the moment. It seems everyone says to switch to Corel, I just hate to make the leap as much money as I poured into Photoshop in the first place, you know? Graphics softwear is not cheap, but it is necessary.
> 
> I just started researching RIP softwear for screenprinting, and now, I'm gonna have to get that too. And it is DEFINITELY not cheap! I better start selling some tees soon.


thanks I cant believe how cheap the epson is.. I guess where you pay is in the inks.. I orginally started researching in the DTG's and stumbled in the ink jet.. epson... but I havent seen a t-shirt actually done. see the look and feel of the shirt. from what I read . you can also print mugs with the epson?? using sub paper?


----------



## queenVee

karlking85 said:


> I use Photoshop at the moment. It seems everyone says to switch to Corel, I just hate to make the leap as much money as I poured into Photoshop in the first place, you know? Graphics softwear is not cheap, but it is necessary.
> 
> I just started researching RIP softwear for screenprinting, and now, I'm gonna have to get that too. And it is DEFINITELY not cheap! I better start selling some tees soon.


hey Anthony for being such a new member .. you sure have alot of posts.. you have been doing some serious homework havent you


----------



## badalou

queenVee said:


> hey Anthony for being such a new member .. you sure have alot of posts.. you have been doing some serious homework havent you


I know he has.







That is the secret of success in any business.







Read, learn, teach. A lot of people come on board and really do their homework. Others just come.... and go..


----------



## queenVee

badalou said:


> I know he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the secret of success in any business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read, learn, teach. A lot of people come on board and really do their homework. Others just come.... and go..


thanks for the tip..I research every chance I get..and learn so much form all of you..


----------



## tpope

queenVee said:


> thanks for the tip..I research every chance I get..and learn so much form all of you..


 We won't live long enough to make all the mistakes!
I'm trying to learn from those others have made and are willing to share.


----------



## badalou

tpope said:


> We won't live long enough to make all the mistakes!
> I'm trying to learn from those others have made and are willing to share.


When you think about it there is only 4 things that can go wrong.
1. Wrong paper
2. wrong tempiture
3. wrong pressure
4. wrong time
when you figure that out you learned a lot.. I think I did all of them wrong a few times.. And will again.. Ok here is a funny story. A couple of weeks ago I knocked out 700 shirts.. Plastisol transfers. Had them all ready to go. Placed the transfers next to the press so I could just get the flow going.. Wife said don't rush now, you know you make mistakes when you do... I said no, got it under control.. so the second shirt I did.. I put the transfer upside down.. do you think I told her... Not if I did not want to hear about it for the rest of my life.. so a lot of what I do is protecting you guys from that.. LOL.


----------



## queenVee

badalou said:


> When you think about it there is only 4 things that can go wrong.
> 1. Wrong paper
> 2. wrong tempiture
> 3. wrong pressure
> 4. wrong time
> when you figure that out you learned a lot.. I think I did all of them wrong a few times.. And will again.. Ok here is a funny story. A couple of weeks ago I knocked out 700 shirts.. Plastisol transfers. Had them all ready to go. Placed the transfers next to the press so I could just get the flow going.. Wife said don't rush now, you know you make mistakes when you do... I said no, got it under control.. so the second shirt I did.. I put the transfer upside down.. do you think I told her... Not if I did not want to hear about it for the rest of my life.. so a lot of what I do is protecting you guys from that.. LOL.


lou,
your so cool.. Hope I get to meet you at the show.. so I can ask you more questions in person.. hahaha.. lol..


----------



## karlking85

badalou said:


> I know he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the secret of success in any business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read, learn, teach. A lot of people come on board and really do their homework. Others just come.... and go..


I am trying to learn everything I can. I am young and I know I have a long way to go, but I don't plan on taking it easy any time soon.  No matter how much you learn, or how much time you spend researching, there's always more, and I try not to forget that. And like you said Lou, you always make mistakes somewhere along the way. 

I do post alot, and I hope it doesn't annoy anyone.  haha But I am interested in pretty much everything pertaining to the industry, and trying to experience as much of it as possible. I might be reading through the heat transfers section one minute, and the next, learning about relabling garments. It all fascinates me on some level. 

I have to say, I have been a member of many forums in my life, still am, but I have never found a community as caring or friendly as this one, and I am proud to be a part of it. There is so much to experience here, and I am enjoying every minute of it. Call me crazy, but I love to unwind after a long day at the shop by coming home and reading through the posts trying to learn a little bit more from the experience of those before me. 

I am by no means an expert, but if I see someone with a question I can answer, I try my best to help them out, even if I myself only learned it a couple months earlier. There is so much information here to share, it is much like an encyclopedia of the t-shirt industry, but to me, nothing here has been as valuable as the friendships I have formed in this short time. You are all awesome, and at the end of the day, I know that I am lucky. 

Thanks again, all of you. And good luck everyone.  (wipes a tear from eyes. haha)


----------



## jayhawk

hello. im not trying to hijack your thread, just have a question in the same ballpark, but still want to apoligize in advance. if you print your own designs, do you have to buy a vinyl cutter to cut them away from the transfer paper that has nothing printed on it, like say the middle of an O? thanks

kert


----------



## karlking85

Hi Kert, welcome to the forums! You don't HAVE to use a vinyl cutter to do that, a pair of scissors would do fine, but if you are doing larger quantities, it certainly would be easier. The important thing to remember is that with any kind of transfer paper you are going to have a window around the image anywhere that the picture itself is not printed, and you have to trim it or it will appear on the shirt. As far as trimming an internal part, such as inside a letter or number, I don't think it would be much harder than trimming around the outside of the same image, but it definitely would get repetitive after so many. 

A vinyl cutter wouldn't be a bad idea if you can swing the cost, it should actually pay for itself in no time. Especially considering it can cut your cost on alot of projects. You can usually find a good used one pretty cheap, just make sure it recognizes registration points.


----------



## dgray4242

What is the newest Epson that will print heat transfers...please help


----------



## Bae1ayri7c

i would really appreciate any help on this because i want to try t-shirt printing.


----------



## cochezno

What are you using too apply these transfers on the shirts?


----------



## dgray4242

Heat press


----------



## Charle2sdorr

i would really appreciate any help on this because i want to try t-shirt printing.


----------



## Emwillims

things have changed alot since this first post back in 2006. so i would like to know now which printer and paper would you recommend the most for printing on t shirts


----------

